# Agri-Fab 40 inch Core Aerator Assembly and Test



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Just built this unit. Solid. Works good.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGk1DZX7qw8[/media]
My Channel


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Nice video. You were satisfied with the plugs it pulled?


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

That was the test run on mostly dry soil. Yesterday I did a deep watering and aerated 8000 square feet with no issues prior to over-seeding. I did a cross-hatch pattern for the 3 steps - aerate, fert, and seed. Plugs were as good as from machines I've rented, plus now being a pull-behind, it gets done way quicker and I'm not fighting with a heavy machine.

Now comes the watering. I have 2 Orbit Travelers set to the precise width for the two 4000 sq ft areas I've over-seeded. See the slight over-spray on the road and sidewalk in the pic. They both are on timers (6 am) and shut-off at the end of their runs using the Orbit ramp provided with the sprinkler (shown on the right in the picture). The ramp activates a shut-off valve built into the sprinkler. Pretty slick.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Nice! Did you reseed with fine fescue?


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Nice! Did you reseed with fine fescue?


Northen mix mainly Perrenial Rye.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

TommyTester said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Did you reseed with fine fescue?
> ...


Nice! Pics to come?


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Have the one where you can swap out attachments. Pleased with performance. Obviously, not the same as a rental unit. But, the convenience of having my own and being able to pull behind my mower far outweigh the plug quality of a rental. Just wish the handle was more accessible from the seated position.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Nice! Pics to come?


Yes ... I am taking a pic each day at 9 AM from the same spot. Should be cool to see the set after 2 weeks.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

TommyTester said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Pics to come?
> ...


Especially with rye.....I've had it germinate in as little as 3 days before.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

@TommyTester or really anyone with a tow behind plugger: any chance one of these things could be pulled behind a bicycle? Haha.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Cool!
I have that one, and put too much weight on it.

Bent the flanges where the wheels attach. Now they point outwards in opposite directions.

Anyways, don't put too much weight on it and enjoy!


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> @TommyTester or really anyone with a tow behind plugger: any chance one of these things could be pulled behind a bicycle? Haha.


Why not, right?


----------

